# Off to the vet we go...



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear wasn't acting like himself yesterday. Not running around as much, laying around most of the day. He didn't get up at his usual 6:30am time either...and when I got up at 7, he stayed in his bed. I saw that he was biting his front right paw so I tried to get a closer look and it looks like he either lost a nail, or bit if off...I'm not sure. Either way, there's some blood and I'm not chancing an infection...so off we go at 11:30. 

Am I overreacting? Has anyone else had experience w/ this type of injury? I can't really get the whole picture because I don't want to hurt him further by digging at his paw....I figured the vet will have to do that and once will be enough for him.:fear:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

No you are not overreacting at all! Going to the vet is the best thing to do. Keep us posted..hope he is doing better soon!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww poor Bear. I would go to the vet too. Let us know.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

You're not overreacting at all. My friends dog ended up with a severe infection after an injury like that. Keep us posted.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi again...I have no idea how, but he tore off a nail (his 4th digit to be exact). It was completely off and he kept licking it and that was making it worse. So I am glad that I took him in right away. They cleaned up the area, put some antibiotic ointment on it and wrapped his paw up. He was also sent home w/ some pain meds because he found the wound to be so irritating. We go back on Friday to have the wrap taken off. I'm holding my breath that he leaves the wrap alone....otherwise, cone of shame here we come :/


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

ahhhh.... poor [but very cute] boy.....


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It won't bother him for long. He will probably always worry about that particular one when it comes time to trim nails. Other than that, he'll be fine. Frolic broke one completely off once, a long time ago, and she still reminds us to be careful with that one when we are trimming her nails.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..what a cute little baby! Looks so pathetic with that on his paw.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad you took him to the vet. I don't ever think it's overreacting when it comes to our kids or our dogs. It's always better to be safe than sorry. Love his little dressing.  So colorful!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww, that is such an adorable picture. He's sure a cutie, even with that thing on his paw. Poor little guy.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

oh so pitiful........... The eyes... the eyes are killing me. give him a treat.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

hahaha Pam he got several treats when we got home because I thought the same thing. He looks so sad...
Tom, thanks for pointing that out about Frolic's foot when it comes to nail trimming in the future. I'm tucking that away for Bear's groomer because he will probably fuss about it.

And about the wrap....well, they let me pick that design out. They had tons of different colors and designs!  who knew?!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor baby!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor Bear. Your intuition that something was wrong with him was spot on so now he's on the mend right away. Give him a hug from Emmie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BearsMom said:


> Hi again...I have no idea how, but he tore off a nail (his 4th digit to be exact). It was completely off and he kept licking it and that was making it worse. So I am glad that I took him in right away. They cleaned up the area, put some antibiotic ointment on it and wrapped his paw up. He was also sent home w/ some pain meds because he found the wound to be so irritating. We go back on Friday to have the wrap taken off. I'm holding my breath that he leaves the wrap alone....otherwise, cone of shame here we come :/


Aaawwww! Poor Boy! If that isn't the most pitiful picture! I know I shouldn't laugh at him, but he's so irresistible looking in that picture!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor Bear! He looks so pitiful. One of my corgi's did that years ago. It healed fine and really didn't bother him again.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor little guy, but his bandage sure looks cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

oh he's going to milk it for all it's worth. lol


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

You are so right...milking it, he is. I had to go out for a little while and my mother said he was fine and left the bandage alone the whole time. I come home and he's acting all sad and licking at his leg. 
He's so spoiled......I can't help it though...c'mon, look at that face!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww, poor Bear! Glad you took him in. Have to agree - he has the pitiful look down pat.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh wow. He's got quite the expression in that picture, sort of a Look at what happened to my paw mom!

If the nail got completely torn off including the quick and the nail bed, it won't grow back and your groomer wont have to worry about it. 

Long nails are much more prone to tearing off, so another reason not to let them get long, but this can happen regardless.

My salon used to get a pair of GSDs and one was extremely neurotic and "red flagged" for something to do with the nails, we couldnt understand the notes. The lady dropped them off and left in a hurry, and that one started crying after her and trying to get over the gate, which can happen, no biggie as most dogs almost always calm down after "accepting" that they are getting groomed that day. Well, one of the bathers was holding them and I had helped to check them in, I turned around and there was blood everywhere, literally. Panicking , we desperately tried to find where it was coming from. It was a nail. It had just fallen off. There was nothing the dog could have caught it on, like a grate in a kennel, so we were totally confused. We called the owner right away and explained the situation. She said she was hoping that wouldnt happen and it had happened before. I'm not sure if it was a condition or what, but it was very bizzare. Sorry, that was my random nail story.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh sweet Bear looks so darn cute and his eyes are just calling for sympathy. I like your bandage choice!


----------

